# Skype Group?



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm looking for people that are interested in video games and anime but, I am happy to talk to anybody who just wants to talk to me over voice. I don't have a cam anymore, so, that's out of the question.

I don't feel comfortable posting my skype in this thread but, I think it's in my profile or I can just PM it to you.

Oh, and it doesn't have to be like a hardcore support group. It just needs to be causal and fun. Nothing stressful. We can just talk or play games online or both!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Holy **** your from Oklahoma too! I'm from Tulsa area. Add me parker.cascia and I can add you to a group!


----------

